# Need help with the grinder



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

Selecting my first grinder on a budget, For my delonghi dedics 685 espresso machine.

Currently the best grinders i found on a price are:

Graef CM900

GAGGIA mdf

Hario v60 electric grinder

Macap m2m c10

i know this forum is always voting for eureka mignon - but new eureka on my region costs around 350 euro. So quite a bit of investment for first grinder and not-so-cool espresso machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think your machine only comes with pressurised baskets so sticking out £100s on a grinder may be false economy ?

The hairdo is a filter Grinder so wouldn't grow with you if you ever change machines.

What is your actual budget >?


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think your machine only comes with pressurised baskets so sticking out £100s on a grinder may be false economy ?
> 
> The hairdo is a filter Grinder so wouldn't grow with you if you ever change machines.
> 
> What is your actual budget >?


 Around 250 $ - actually these are what i found on my local market fro a budget.


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

Also found Saeco PR M50. As another variant.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark565 said:


> Around 250 $ - actually these are what i found on my local market fro a budget.


 Where are you based. Presumably some of these options are second hand?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

From personal experience I wouldn't buy the Gaef. In that price range and type the Sage Smart Grinder is a much better buy and also has better behaviour at finer settings.


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm in Ukraine.

Here prices in online retailers sometimes go very low, i guess due to the low demand on the home grinders. So for all of these i listed i found some really good deals here. Graef somehow is really cheap deal for me - around 200 $. Saeco on the other hand here is for 300$ - a little bit out of my budget. But i dont know if its worth it. But for example there is no baratza brend here or breville. So im a little bit limited on my options.


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

ajohn said:


> From personal experience I wouldn't buy the Gaef. In that price range and type the Sage Smart Grinder is a much better buy and also has better behaviour at finer settings.


 Sage is also (i dont know why) but not on the market. I guess i can order it from the amazon. But im looking for something sismilar as sage for example but which i could buy here and dont have any international shippings.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mark565 said:


> Sage is also (i dont know why) but not on the market. I guess i can order it from the amazon. But im looking for something sismilar as sage for example but which i could buy here and dont have any international shippings.


 I was so impressed with it I sent it back. I was using the grinder in a Barista Express at the time so could do a direct comparison. I then bought the SGP which behaves in a very similar manner to the one in the BE.

I'd hope that Gaggia and Macap do a decent job given who they are but have never tried one. Buying blind I suspect they would be a better choice. Aren't these the same anyway. I have a feeling Gaggia use Macap grinders but not sure.


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

I was just browsing through some reviews and found out that flat burrs give more consistency in grind size. Which i guess is the most important part. So this moves me closer to the gaggia as it is pretty cheap and has flat burrs.


----------



## camphoto88 (Feb 13, 2021)

I bought the Melitta Calibra for about £120 here in the UK, has an inbuilt scale which makes life easier, it lives on the finest setting and does the job for my first grinder


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

Argh, i gave up. After watching a few videos on awful MDF doser, retention and sound. I ordered Eureka Mignon Specialista.  
A really hard decision, but meh.. Mignon is so superior in every little aspect compared to mdf that i could not resist it. So wish me luck


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Mignon manule £240?


----------



## Mark565 (Feb 17, 2021)

Specialista


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

My Brother has the Delonghi 685 and very recently bought a Specialita after trying mine, huge improvement but he also has a normal basket and has modded the portafilter in order to get something like proper espresso out of it.


----------

